# Booked it!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We're off to The Gironde and the Vendee via Portsmouth-Caen on the 04th August, for a couple of weeks, anyone else heading that way?


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

> anyone else heading that way


Unfortunately not :!: (went in June) but hope you enjoy yourselves  . Have a look at www.ile-noirmoutier.com. It was recommended to us and we really enjoyed it there but it obviously depends on what you like.
Chris


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Lucky Devils*

You lucky devils, no I'm not heading in that direction (well not yet) but I'm looking on with envy. We went there last June 2003. We had a great time, wow was it hot. Have a great holiday and let us know how you got on. Stay safe and drive carefully. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mandy&Dave,

Have a super holiday, i agree with crissy about ile de noirmoutier, we were there last year, a lovely island, go cockling on the 'passage du gois' at low tide and also visit the numerous salt farms. Highly recommended. Plenty of campsites and a few aires on the island.

pete.


----------



## 89880 (May 1, 2005)

We're off too. Booked ferry via Condor direct, very good deal, well we think so. Portsmouth to Cherborg. 9th AUgust for 2 weeks. No sites booked yet. Hoping to stay at Chateau de Martgragny just outside Bayeax (did it last year its lovely) and then travel down to Vendee.

Cant wait. Must remember lots of sun cream this year, boy was it hot last August !!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm heading to Tiddington near Oxford today although it has not quite the same ring.. Have a great time and I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

"No sites booked yet. Hoping to stay at Chateau de Martgragny just outside Bayeax (did it last year its lovely) and then travel down to Vendee. "

We like that site also, didnt stay this year but went past - They hadnt cut the grass on the side of the entrance / roadway - shame its very impressiive when cut short


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If you have the time when going in that direction (the Vendee) take a look at the area between La Rochelle and Niort.
I think they call it the Marais. (Dept 79)

Lots of water in the form of canals, pretty quiet as it doesn't seem to be too well known and one or two good campsites.
Also a pretty good cycling area.

Hope you both enjoy your holiday.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Booked onto the 'Camping Bonne Anse Plage' site for the first 8 days, then moving up country to 'Camping La Ragunes Plage' for 6 nights, followed by a further trip up to Normandy ,spending a day or two at the Landing Beaches before catching the ferry home. 
Can't wait...! M&D


----------

